
ClusterScope: Discover outdated images in your Kubernetes cluster - grantlmiller
https://www.replicated.com/clusterscope/
======
nictrix
Great tool, used it before. Simple and straightforward. I'd like to use it for
internal image repos, upcoming feature?

~~~
sleepybrett
I'm not submitting my running cluster images to a rando website, sorry.

~~~
grantlmiller
ya, this doesn't install anything in the cluster, you run the command on your
cluster, sanitize the private image info out of it, then paste in the public
image names & SHAs

~~~
sleepybrett
Still no.

~~~
outworlder
No-one is forcing you to. I hope you have implemented a similar mechanism to
check your images.

------
icebraining
Nice tool. I get it's mostly a way to promote the company, but I could see my
company paying a small fee for an API endpoint (so we could just pipe the
command to curl and get a formatted report).

Small bug: If the image is not in the official registry and doesn't have a
version tag, it's reported as "Up to date" (try just inserting a random
string).

